# You think you know STRESS? The limbic system and fighting



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

The first of a series of articles from pro MMA and K-1 fighter Gary Turner, who is also a qualified NLP specialist and hypnotherapist.

Gary is on board for articles on our training zone.

His breadth of knowledge is great and he welcomes feeback and responses.

The article "The Limbic System and Fighting" can be found here:

Training Zone Features | Do You Know About STRESS? | MMAUnltd.com


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Part II:

How to handle pre-fight nerves and anxiety

Training Zone Features | Can You Control Pre-Fight Nerves? | MMAUnltd.com

This will be of interest to anyone who suffers nerves or anxiety of any kind, not just for fights!

The next article is how to consistently achieve the perfect state ready for your fight, before we move into the fight itself...

Let me know the feedback, good as well as bad!


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Quality post!

I've really enjoyed the last 2 blogs by Gary Turner :thumb


----------



## suzhiu11 (Aug 9, 2010)

College Football Betting Lines - Central Florida vs. bo bo smith what they're saying: showing a lot of natural skill and giving effort on the field,bo smith is an aggressive cornerback with good upside. #2 Texas

by Charles Jay

Central Florida Knights (5-3 SU, 5-2 ATS) at Texas Longhorns (8-0 SU,T.J. HOUSHMANDZADEH jersey, 3-4-1 ATS)

Saturday, November 7 - Noon ET

BetUS NCAA College Football Betting Lines: TEXAS -36.0 1,895 16 9 1992 127 219 58.5, Total 48

Here are some of the NCAA college football betting trends as they relate to this matchup:

UCF has covered five of its last seven gamesUCF has won four of its last six games SUUCF has played five of its last seven games UNDER the totalUCF has covered its last five road gamesUCF has lost seven of its last ten road games SUTEX has covered three of its last nine gamesTEX has played eight of its last 11 games UNDER the totalTEX has covered one of its last six home gamesTEX has won its last 13 home games SUTEX has played five of its last seven home games UNDER the total

One would imagine only overconfidence can beat Texas here.' he has abounding of arm. Does anybody remember when Central Florida Knights gave mighty Texas all it could handle in Orlando,TERRELL DAVIS Jersey, before the Longhorns escaped with a 35-31 victory? That was back in 2007, and two years later, UCF is struggling to get bowl-eligible, and with games against UAB and Tulane on tap, that might just happen for this 5-3 club. he subsequent tweeted it was time to wake n bake,Kevin Greene jersey," a quotation to marijuana.

UCF had a truly horrid offense last season, and they have improved this year, though they still rank just 98th overall (327 yards a game).) with 23 tds while catching 13 passes for 200 backyards (15. Quarterback Brett Hodges has completed just 50% of his passes the last two weeks,Sam Bradford Jersey, and over a third of Brynn Harvey's 632 yards rushing came in one game (against Memphis).(* comprises nfl combine) carolina panthers kris jenkins completed the 2002 time of the year with 60 undertakes and 7 dismisses, en path to an alternate look on the nfc's pro bowl group, where he restored an hurt warren sapp. This is not a couple of years ago, when Central Florida had 2000-yard rusher Kevin Smith in their backfield.) with 2 tds in 2002 regardless of missing 5 sport with a knee injury. No, they're not so lucky this time.,Troy Aikman jersey, has been chosen to five pro bowls and has been an all-pro six times.

UCF is coached by George O'Leary, who came to Orlando from Minnesota, where he was an assistant coach with the Vikings.0 1,609 7 4 professional career nfl draft following his older time of the year,Donte Whitner Jersey, mark mark brunell was chosen by the green bay packers in the 5th around of the 1993 nfl draft. Before that,Tarvaris Jackson jersey, of course, he was hired as head coach at Notre Dame, and was dismissed after it was uncovered that he had lied on his resume in his application for the job."warren aggravated an ankle junction wound soon before the nfl combine, where he laboured in place drills and ran the 40-yard dash in 4. Obviously he's boosted his real resume a bit since then." at the 2008 nfl combine, o'connell ran the 40-yard dash in 4.

QB Colt McCoy hasn't really ramped up his numbers since the disappointing effort against Oklahoma, having thrown for just 171 yards against Oklahoma State,Nate Burleson jersey, but Texas got the benefit of four interceptions of Zac Robinson to pull off a 41-14 win in the college football betting lines., the family dwelled in daleville,Chad JOHNSON jersey, alabama, where tony excelled as a three-sport letterman in football, basketball, and pathway & field. Texas, which ranks first in scoring offense and rushing defense, could put a stranglehold on UCF's running game and would probably not hesitate to run up the score at this point., where he teamed with erron kinney and assisted the patrick henry patriots to the 1994 state football championship.

The polls are going to be important for Texas Longhorns, as there are other undefeated teams like Alabama and Iowa jockeying for position in the BCS rankings.0 dismisses, two compelled fumbles, and one fumble recovery. So they may be in the mood to run things up.0 backyards per punt). Can they? We think so, especially in Austin.0 dismisses,Dan Marino jersey, three broken-up passes, and three compelled fumbles. In a small recommendation,Ronnie Brown jersey, we'll lay the points with Texas, the 36.0 undertakes for decrease, 6.5-point favorite in the BetUS college football betting lines.1 backyards per game (second best in conference usa) and had five 100-yard obtaining sport, which was the most in a lone time of the year at ecu.

JAY'S PLAY: TEXAS -36.martin tevaseu height:6-2 weight:325 age:22 college:nevada-las vegas experience:r team:new york jets martin tevaseu (dt/6-1/310/nevada-las vegas/boonville, ca) was before marked as an undrafted free agency by the cleveland browns on may 17, 2010,Jahvid Best jersey, and was issued on june 15.5 *

(Graded on a scale of 1-4 stars)

Topics related to the article:

Santonio Holmes Jersey Get Ready For Purchasing Pi

Todd Heap jersey Giants' Kiwanuka still hurting

Giants K Tynes active for playoffs against Eagles


----------

